# Oh, Girly.



## Harleysmum

Oh Pilgrim I am so, so sorry.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry to hear this, my thoughts and prayers are with you and precious Girly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear this news about Girly.
My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## gold4me

Oh no. I am so sorry. We have been so happy to have Girly a member of our dawgie chat. My thoughts and prayers are going to you.


----------



## turtle66

all good thoughts to Girly!

Turpal Lilly


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry to hear about Girly.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry to see this....


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you all. There's a couple of things I meant to add to this last night. The main tumour (there are two) is placed so removal is "nearly impossible" and the vet does not recommend any treatment other than pain relief. Her liver blood values look pretty awful, though I can't remember what they were.
I've never had a dog with liver problems. Do any of you have any tips for what is best for her and what I should look out for, towards the end? I completely forgot to ask the vet.


----------



## laprincessa

I'm just heartbroken for you.


----------



## G-bear

Oh Pilgrim, I am so sorry! I lost my 14 year old, Goldie, to liver cancer about a year ago. Our first indication something was.wrong came when she suffered a seizure. Tests revealed liver enzymes completely out of wack and an inoperable tumor. Goldie survived about a year beyond the diagnosis. You asked what you can expect. I am not a vet and all dogs will react differently to liver cancer. In Goldie's case she had good days and bad days. On the good days she was nearly her old self. She had been a therapy dog and she had to retire. I think the loss of her "job" was very hard for her. Initially the progression of the disease was slow. Then she started to develop sores which looked like hot spots but were not. We had medicated cream for them which helped them heal. She began to sleep more and we only took short walks. Towards the end she started eating less and I began to feed her whatever she wanted whenever she wanted it (it was not unusual for me to be making her broiled chicken breasts in the middle of the night because she was hungry--it was the least I could do for her). Thru all of this she maintained that spark that was Goldie. She was not ready for the rainbow bridge yet. I have had many dogs over my lifetime. I have never seen a dog fight an illness as Goldie did. I was simply in awe of her. At the end she became incontinent and began to sleep round the clock. She made it clear that she was done with the fight and it was time to go to the bridge. I don't know that I have been able to offer you any insight or help as what to expect. As I said I have only my experience with Goldie to go on. I am so sorry that you must make this journey and my heart goes out to you. Hugs.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you, Gbear, that was very helpful. You see, though I guessed something was very wrong (her bulging belly seemed to be the wrong shape, somehow) I really was floored by the diagnosis. I forgot to ask the vet anything about what happens next. You've given me a window instead of a very blank wall.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear this news about your lovely girl. Each cancer journey is so unique, as hard as it is focus on how she feels today and try not to worry about the future. Just when you think your heart is full of love for them your heart expands even more. May you have much longer with her than anyone expects.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to hear about Girly. Thinking of you in this difficult journey.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Girly and sending hugs!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Praying for you.

Start vitamin D suppliments. Unprocessed coconut oil and unsweetened shredded coconut will also help slow things down.

Max (the human, not the dog)

Edited to add;

And I forgot, curcumin is powerful to fight and slow cancer. Same as Turmeric, just depends where you buy it.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Blanched solid muscle meat, not ground, just blanched about 30 sec to kill the surface bacteria, but raw in the middle. This supplies essential amino acids and nutrients. We used chicken thighs, catfish fillets, deer shanks and liver when I could get them. You want to enhance immune systems, not necessarily overall health. No vitamin C. But do give her A and E.

Max again


----------



## Pilgrim123

We've got some tins from the vet, but we will be getting some extras and what you suggest sounds good. I'm a little concerned, though, because of how quickly her stomach is expanding since the vet poked and prodded. One good thing is that she is still eating, but has become pretty sleepy these last couple of days Oh well, back to the vet on Monday.


----------



## laprincessa

My Max throws up every time I give him turmeric - is there a way to give it without causing an upset stomach?


----------



## gold4me

I give curcumin in a capsule. Would that work for Max???


----------



## PrincessDaisy

With Ivory Girl, I just opened the capsule and sprinkled it on her blanched and cut up meat with the coconut and the oil. The A, E, and D I put whole into her bowl. She also was given Pepcid and Benedryl, together, three times per week. Do some research on astrogalus.

Max, the other one


----------



## Pilgrim123

You've given me lots of suggestions to try. Thank you. I'd never heard of astrogalus!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

I am so sorry to read such sad news. Ugh. :-(


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry to hear about Girly. I am keeping you in my thoughts...


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry to read this. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## laprincessa

gold4me said:


> I give curcumin in a capsule. Would that work for Max???


I think I tried that
I finally gave up because it was every time


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girlie had another vet visit today, just to check up on her. She has been prescribed gabapentin, rather than meloxicam which she'd been on for a touch of arthritis. The vet is a little concerned with her increasing girth but I put that down to the fact that she has become absolutely ravenous. Has anybody come across that before? A dog who has always been a picky eater who gets cancer and can't stop eating (ably assisted by my husband and the treat cupboard!) She managed to put on weight this week!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers and positive thoughts over to you and Girly, glad she's eating well could it be the meds?.


----------



## Pilgrim123

The increased appetite started before the change of meds. Honestly, she eats ANYthing, from chicken feed to bread crusts to licking bird poop on walks. She pinched a packet of popcorn from the coffee table the other day (and she wouldn't touch the stuff a couple of weeks ago.) Weird.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts


----------



## Helo's Mom

How is little Girly doing? I hope she's comfortable. She's so pretty and looks so sweet!


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry. Our babies are never here with us long enough.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thanks for asking after her. The vet stopped her meloxicam and put her on gabapentin. Since the change, she has been panting a fair bit (though it is very hot here) and is unwilling to chase rabbits, so I'm not impressed with the painkilling abilities of gabapentin. I think another visit to the vet is in order. Her waist measurement - Girly's, not the vets! - has increased by 2cm this week, too, so heavens knows what's going on in there. But she is a sweetie. She fitted into our house from the very first, as if she'd always been here. She's the gentlest, most loving, least pushy dog I've ever had.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and beautiful Girly, a million hugs and prayers flying over!.


----------



## gold4me

Lots of hugs for you and Girly!!!


----------



## G-bear

I've been thinking about you and Girly. After reading your post about gabapentin and wanted to mention that Goldie was also on it. In her case I don't know that it was meant as much for pain control but to prevent seizures (which is what caused us to realize something was wrong and take her to the vet for diagnosis). It was effective at seizure control as she never had another, but I can't say that I saw any pain control with it. Of course most dogs are so stoic that it is difficult to tell if they are hurting or not. When our Pomeranian was dying of cancer many years ago the vet prescribed Tramadol for pain. I am not sure if it is still used (this was nearly 10 years ago) but it seemed to be effective. I am so sorry that you and Girly are going thru this. Hugs


----------



## my4goldens

I just found this thread, and oh my, does your Girly's belly look like my Libby's ! And the comment that her belly shape just didn't look right is exactly why we took Libby to the vet, it was just odd looking. So sorry you are going thru this too. Libby had a couple days of picky eating, but now is eating again. But aside from the expanding belly due to whatever kind of mass is on her liver, just so very thin. Hugs to you and your Girly, I know what you are going thru.


----------



## Pilgrim123

This is going to sound slightly stupid, but I wish Girly had more hair. It is so hard watching more and more ribs appear - there is nothing to hide her loss of weight. I might be able to pretend she's just got a big belly otherwise. She is still eating like there's no tomorrow (bad simile!), so we've doubled the amount she gets each meal and she is still fading away.
The vet says she uses gabapentin for nerve pain. Apparently, it interferes with the normal pain pathways, though she did suggest Girly might need more painkillers down the road - we seem to be galloping down that path. (Large sigh!) But she still loves her walks and she still likes sitting in the fishpond watching the goldfish, so life is not all doom and gloom for her!


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> This is going to sound slightly stupid, but I wish Girly had more hair. It is so hard watching more and more ribs appear - there is nothing to hide her loss of weight. I might be able to pretend she's just got a big belly otherwise. She is still eating like there's no tomorrow (bad simile!), so we've doubled the amount she gets each meal and she is still fading away.
> The vet says she uses gabapentin for nerve pain. Apparently, it interferes with the normal pain pathways, though she did suggest Girly might need more painkillers down the road - we seem to be galloping down that path. (Large sigh!) But she still loves her walks and she still likes sitting in the fishpond watching the goldfish, so life is not all doom and gloom for her!


It doesn't sound stupid at all. Libby doesn't have a lot of hair but enough that I can pretend at times she isn't losing weight. But when I touch her, especially on her spine, all I feel are bones and it saddens me. What I don't really get and will ask my vet next week is she is still eating, all her meals and all her treats, so why is she losing weight? And I am afraid to increase her meals cause I think it is going to put more pressure on her stomach and intestines, which on her x-rays in December we could barely see because of the size of the mass. And one good thing, even though her breathing is getting a little rougher, she doesn't seem to be in any pain. At least I don't think she is in pain.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I decided (unilaterally, without the vet's input) that having more weight on her might give her a few day's extra reserve to fight this thing. It has also crossed my mind that I'm just feeding the growth. And, remembering how uncomfortable being very pregnant was, it does worry me that I might be putting too much strain on her insides. I think we're in that awful predicament where we will always wonder what we should do. But give her a hug from me - I still miss the feel of a retriever's ears.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I just found this thread and I'm catching up. I'm so sad to see the diagnosis. It's so incredibly hard to stay in the present and help them enjoy life when we know what lies ahead.

Have you consulted a veterinary oncologist? If not, that might be a good step. I don't think I could settle for palliative care without knowing what the specialist would do.

Holding you and your Girly in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and precious Girly this morning, if only love and hugs could make them better we'd never have our hearts broken. A million more flying over I hope you both have many more happy days together x


----------



## Pilgrim123

GoldensGirl said:


> I just found this thread and I'm catching up. I'm so sad to see the diagnosis. It's so incredibly hard to stay in the present and help them enjoy life when we know what lies ahead.
> 
> Have you consulted a veterinary oncologist? If not, that might be a good step. I don't think I could settle for palliative care without knowing what the specialist would do.
> 
> Holding you and your Girly in my thoughts and prayers...


Thanks for your good wishes. Unfortunately, the nearest canine oncologist is more than four hours drive away and Girly doesn't travel too well. And, to be perfectly frank, I doubt if we could afford it, anyway. As you know, we adopted Girly when she was eight - a year after the cut-off point for pet insurance in Australia. With limited income, we do have to consider the cost.
ETA Even our vet is 45 minutes away.


----------



## my4goldens

How is Girly doing ? My Libby is still doing okay, we are leaving on vacation tomorrow, she is staying with my daughter. And I hope she is still around when we get home.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girly is doing well, though her belly now looks like a seven-puppy one. We've been dividing her meals up, so she hasn't had to cope with a large meal on top of everything else. Nights are not nearly as bad now. She also has been getting lunch - extra dried food - which she thinks is great. She never was a big eater so to be ravenous is puzzling me. Most dogs with liver cancer stop eating, not the opposite. 
Please don't worry when you're away - Libby is in the best possible hands. Just the fact that your daughter came to see the vet with you tells me she is a lovely person who has Libby's best interests at heart.
The photo below is one from a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## JMME

Sending love to you and Girly. She has such a sweet face . A friend recommended this supplement called nupro gold to us after Hunter's diagnosis. I'm not sure if it helped Hunter much, but it certainly didn't hurt and it wasn't expensive. It's also like a liver gravy with the water added, so both of my dogs really loved it on their kibble.


----------



## Harleysmum

Sending good thoughts to you and dear sweet Girly.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and beautiful Girly, please give her an extra special cuddle from me x


----------



## DJdogman

Oh no how awful to have your watch your loved ones go through that. I'm so sorry. I hope she is comfortable and I have no doubt that she feels your love immensely


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a Hi and a hug for you and Girly. How is she doing?.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hi everyone. We're just back from the vets. The report, while not good, is not as disastrous as I thought in the middle of the night. (You know the time. The still, small hours where you're likely to get gangrene and die of a paper cut!) There is no doubt she is dying - the tumour has grown considerably and is pressing on everything else. It is making her ravenous, but she's losing muscle despite three small meals a day, augmented with extra kangaroo mince. There may also be a growth behind her eye now. The vet agrees she isn't ready to go yet. Perhaps a month. But a couple of days ago, I wondered if I'd be bringing her home at all, so we're doing well And, this morning she managed to dig up a baby rabbit in the front garden. I now have half a quarry in the middle of my rose bed but I loved watching her do it. Life is not yet all doom and gloom!


----------



## Harleysmum

It must be very hard when you know that you are close to the end, but not actually at the end. Thinking of you and sending good thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga

Bless your sweet girl. My heart goes out to you both, I'm so glad she cheekily dug up the rabbit for you and helped with the gardening in the process!. Hugs sent to you and precious Girly x


----------



## AmberSunrise

so glad she is still with you and enjoying life - even if it means enjoying some naughtiness


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry you are going thru this. It is hard. Like your girly, my Libby is eating, pretty well, but is painfully thin. And looks sad. Up till now I have based how she is on if she eats. I'm starting to think I need to look at other factors. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Pilgrim*



Pilgrim123 said:


> Hi everyone. We're just back from the vets. The report, while not good, is not as disastrous as I thought in the middle of the night. (You know the time. The still, small hours where you're likely to get gangrene and die of a paper cut!) There is no doubt she is dying - the tumour has grown considerably and is pressing on everything else. It is making her ravenous, but she's losing muscle despite three small meals a day, augmented with extra kangaroo mince. There may also be a growth behind her eye now. The vet agrees she isn't ready to go yet. Perhaps a month. But a couple of days ago, I wondered if I'd be bringing her home at all, so we're doing well And, this morning she managed to dig up a baby rabbit in the front garden. I now have half a quarry in the middle of my rose bed but I loved watching her do it. Life is not yet all doom and gloom!


You and Girly are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a girl, great to hear she's still enjoying herself. 
Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Girly.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Just as an aside, I've never seen her smile as widely as she did, covered in dirt, with a foot on this rabbit. When we got to the vets, she still had bits of dirt in her ears and stuck in her teeth. It was well worth a hole - the first she's ever dug that I know of. A memory to warm the heart.


----------



## swishywagga

Pilgrim123 said:


> Just as an aside, I've never seen her smile as widely as she did, covered in dirt, with a foot on this rabbit. When we got to the vets, she still had bits of dirt in her ears and stuck in her teeth. It was well worth a hole - the first she's ever dug that I know of. A memory to warm the heart.


Thank you for making me smile this morning, Girly is so very special with a heart of gold!


----------



## my4goldens

How is Girly doing?


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girly's doing well, though her bulging belly is becoming a concern. She approves whole-heartedly of getting five meals a day, though she begs constantly for more. Any movement towards the kitchen by one of us has her stuck to our heels looking for a handout. I came in from the laundry the other day to find her sitting nicely beside the fridge waiting for something - anything- to appear from its insides. It did.
She has developed a bit of a cough, which is a worry. Her breathing is a little ragged at times, too. Whether it is pressure or something else is debatable. We will see.
Girly still manages to get on the bed, so this is where today's photo was taken. You can see how large she's getting. Next stage may be to get some of the fluid drained.


----------



## my4goldens

Her belly looks like Libby's .  Glad she seems to be doing okay so far. Libby still has an appetite, but her breathing is getting a little rough too, no cough but she walks in from the back yard to her bed in the family room and she has to lie down and recover.
She hasn't been able to get on the couch for a while, has trouble with the two steps going down to our family room. This is so tough to watch them fail like this.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm sorry Libby can't manage the couch any more. It's those little things that hurt a lot. Girly had her own chair, but doesn't use it, because she can't curl up now. She has to lie flat.


----------



## my4goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> I'm sorry Libby can't manage the couch any more. It's those little things that hurt a lot. Girly had her own chair, but doesn't use it, because she can't curl up now. She has to lie flat.



yes, you are right.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots of love and hugs to beautiful Girly xxx


----------



## my4goldens

How is your girl doing? I hope she is still doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Pilgrim*

How is sweet Girly doing??

Think I am first seeing your post!!


----------



## gold4me

Oh Girly, we are thinking of you today!!!:wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girly is doing well, though I worry about how much she is eating. She is getting nearly twice the amount of dinner (and heavens knows how many snacks my husband gives her when I'm not looking!) but divided into five meals. She is holding her weight reasonably well, but she waddles like a nine-month pregnant woman. She does not seem to be in any pain. It's now that awful waiting and wondering stage, where you agonise over every decision. Every pain-free day is a bonus.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Ahh. Sorry to hear that. Love her all you can you will intuitively know when she is done.


----------



## Karen519

*Girly*



Pilgrim123 said:


> Girly is doing well, though I worry about how much she is eating. She is getting nearly twice the amount of dinner (and heavens knows how many snacks my husband gives her when I'm not looking!) but divided into five meals. She is holding her weight reasonably well, but she waddles like a nine-month pregnant woman. She does not seem to be in any pain. It's now that awful waiting and wondering stage, where you agonise over every decision. Every pain-free day is a bonus.


I am so sorry that Girly and you are going through this. I know the worry.
Love her every single minute and spend time with her and take lots of pictures.
You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Girly*

*
It is such a personal decision, and only you can make it*. You've heard the saying better to be a day too early, than a day too late. Ken and I promised our dogs we would never let them suffer. When my Smooch was having trouble breathing and had the cough, I took her to the vet and he took an xray and found she only had 10% of her lung function. She also had spit up a little blood. He felt that she was in pain and Ken and I agreed. We felt priviledged to be there as she crossed the Bridge, as we were with our Snobear, Munchkin and Gizmo.

Please give Girly some big hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## my4goldens

Hugs to you and Girly.


----------



## JMME

It's so hard not knowing! I'm thinking about you guys and wishing you all the best. I'm glad girly is still enjoying herself and seems pain free


----------



## Panama Rob

My thoughts and prayers are with you guys too. I'm glad you guys have quality time left to share.


----------



## my4goldens

Checking in on Girly. Hope you are still doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Girly*

Sending hugs and kisses to Girly!


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by with hugs for beautiful Girly!


----------



## Pilgrim123

We're doing well, according to the vet. She's actually managed to lose an inch of belly, which makes the waddle less noticeable. The vet seemed very happy with her general condition, but has still increased her gabapentin. We now don't have to go back to the vet unless something is bothering her. Day by day, friends, day by day.


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad all is going well so far. I get nervous every time her thread comes to the top. But I am following her adventures on Dawgie Chat. Hugs and bacon to you both.


----------



## goldenewbie

I am so sorry you are in this difficult situation... Lots of hugs and kisses to Girly..


----------



## my4goldens

Just checking in to see how Girly getting along. Hope she is still doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys....


----------



## swishywagga

Also thinking of you and beautiful Girly, hoping you have a great weekend!.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thanks for asking after her. We've made the decision that we don't want her to suffer, so I made that awful appointment for next Friday. It's not that her condition has deteriorated to that extent, but she is doing a lot of panting, a lot of licking of her lips, her eye is watering constantly and she groans every time she changes position. My husband is devastated - I can't afford to be - and Girly will get whatever she wants and trips to new places and a lifetime of love in a week.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hugs ........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to read this, it's such a hard and difficult decision to make. Hugs to you, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Girly too.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Margaret I'm so sorry to read this. I know that you'll spoil Girly and take her on special outings adding to all the precious memories you have. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and sending hugs to you and beautiful Girly.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry. Sending hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Girly*

Just remember we are all here for you. I am so sorry about Girly!


----------



## my4goldens

So very sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and Girly.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girly passed peacefully in my arms this morning. From the day we picked her up from the pound four years ago, she had avoided looking anyone in the eye. Not today – she stared at me directly, as if to ask why, all through the procedure. I couldn’t answer her. All I could say to her was “good girl” over and over like a mantra until the light that was Girly faded. And a little of the light that is me faded with her. I will miss that darned lovable throwaway mutt. Oh, Girly..


----------



## jennretz

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Girly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laprincessa

my heart is broken

I'm so sorry - Girly will be missed in dawgee chat and in our hearts


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Oh my goodness, I am so sad for you. What a wonderful pup Girly was. Thank you for giving her such a loving family and life.

Stay in touch, you have friends here.

Max


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry it was time to say good bye to Girly. You gave her such a wonderful life full of love!! RIP sweet Girly, you will be missed!!


----------



## Harleysmum

RIP Girly, once a pound pup, now famous and loved all over the world not least of all by her mum and dad. Many, many people mourning her passing and celebrating her life.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry for the heartbreak. Run free sweet Girly.


----------



## rooroch

I am so sorry to read this RIP Girly much loved and missed by you all.


----------



## swishywagga

Margaret, I'm so sorry to hear about Girly. I know how special she was and we shall miss her here and over on dawgie chat where she made us all laugh and smile. She will of course be greeted at the bridge by Pilgrim who will introduce her to Barnaby, Gambler and all the other precious souls that have gone before her. Sending you hugs and keeping you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry it was Girly's time, she left this world knowing she was loved and had a wonderful home and life with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet Girly


----------



## Karen519

*Margaret*

I am so very sorry to hear about Girl, but she is at peace now, and my Smooch and Snobear will care for her.

I added Girly to the Rainbow Bridge list. Swishywagga told me.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------



## G-bear

I am so sorry to hear about Girly's passing. She was a very lucky girl to have spent the last years of her life surrounded by the light of your love. I know that the next few days, weeks and months will be hard for you but know that Girly is running free and, I believe, still keeping an eye on you. I am so sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## turtle66

So sorry for your loss. Girly was such a lovely dog and you gave her the best life.

She will be running free now - rolling in lovely smells and eating bacon


----------



## Otis-Agnes

My sincere condolences. Cherish the happy memories. They do leave paw prints on our hearts and in our lives. Agnes


----------



## Helo's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. My sincere sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## mddolson

So sorry to hear girly has passed.
We lost our Juliet to liver cancer in 2007.
She too kept her illness from us, until she suddenly became ill, by which time it was too late to treat.


----------



## Altairss

So sorry to hear about Girly. They go too soon


----------



## gold4me

Oh my heart is broken for you. I am having many tears right now for a brave and wonderful sweet dog. She will be missed by so many of us. We were so blessed to have her be a part of our happy dawgie chat. Girly left you with the honorary golden retriever dawgie chat ticket so please stay a part of our family. My thoughts are with you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

My heart goes out to you, Hugs.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace, Girly


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sending my condolences, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I would like to thank you all, friends. It has been difficult. One thing that has made it easier was the vet, who said that Girly would not have survived more than another two weeks and they would have been painful. Oh, and that, with Girly's age and the type and position of the cancer, she wouldn't have had her own dog operated on, either. It was time.
When we went to look for a friend for our Pilgrim, we came across this little brown senior girl with the saddest eyes.She came up to the fence and sat looking at me. She had me, but I was concerned about Pilgrim. Girly's hackles went up - she was choosy about her friends - but Pilgrim sauntered over and licked her once on the nose and then wandered off. She followed him around the yard. She was ours. It never, ever, felt like anything else. I've adopted many dogs over my life. I've never had another that slotted so comfortably, seamlessly, into our lives and hearts.
Now we have to adjust to being a no-dog family. It doesn't feel right, getting up in the morning and not having someone who's so overjoyed to see us and so happy to have another day with all its possibilities. It will take time, and, I warn you, some probably slightly incoherent posts here before I have a life I am comfortable with.
Thank you again, friends. I came across this board when I needed it, when I was losing my Pilgrim. It is a community you can all be proud of and I'm very grateful..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry ....


----------



## JMME

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Girly was so lucky to have you. You are in my thoughts


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I believe sometimes dogs find us, it was so wonderful that you adopted Girly, brought her into your home, loved her and gave her a wonderful life. Not too many people are willing to adopt a Senior dog. 

Each dog is very special and unique, they touch our hearts and lives in a very special way.She left this world knowing she was loved. I hope you can take comfort in knowing Girly is free of pain, is enjoying life as she once did when she was young and she's with Pilgrim again. I believe Pilgrim knew she was coming and was waiting for her. 

Give yourself the time you need to grieve, for your heart to heal and to find peace. It's a long journey and sometimes it's a hard one. Be kind to yourself and let yourself grieve.


----------



## Amystelter

Grieve fast and hard knowing that it is only for you, girly is free from pain and suffering. Hang on to the memories and she will stay with you. Looking forward to a future post


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry . She sounds like a very special girl.


----------



## swishywagga

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you, hoping you're OK, sending lots of hugs!.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm doing better, but have a long way to go. Thinking about it, I've always had another dog at home to look after. Routines are the same, there's that doggy smell whether there's one dog or two, for instance. That life is lost. I stand around waiting for things to cook, wondering what's different and realise I don't have dogs' dinners to prepare and I don't have to watch where I put my feet. It is lonely without a dog to talk to! I discovered chickens, though friendly, aren't the most sparkling conversationalists. Neither are dogs, but at least they look interested!


----------



## gold4me

It truly is a one day at a time experience. We are here for you night and day.


----------



## G-bear

I feel so badly for you. So many people on this board know how much Girly means to you. Having had many dogs over the years I know how hard it is to lose them. I think the first weeks are the most difficult. I remember when Goldie died and I would occasionally find something of hers lying in an unnoticed spot. The sadness was almost a physical pain which would nearly knock me to my knees. I would do something such as start to get food for the other dogs and would, without thinking, fill a bowl for Goldie. Then, when I would realize what I had done I would burst into tears. It was hard because it is hard to lose a family member. Some say that they are just dogs. But we know better. They are the quiet presence that comforts us when we are sad, welcomes us home with great enthusiasm (even if we have only been gone for the length of time it takes to walk to the mailbox), warms us on cold nights and keep our secrets that we share with no one else. Losing them hurts. The pain will become less in time and you may even get another dog (I hope so because there are so very many dogs who need the love and care that Girly was blessed to receive from you!) but not yet. You need to be sad. And it is okay to be sad. But remember this, and I really do believe this, our dogs who have left us do not want us to be sad forever. How could they when their goal when they walked this earth was to see their people happy? Know that, as Gold4me said, there are a lot of us who care and are here for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so sorry for your loss and wish for comfort for you and your family.


----------



## Harleysmum

Girly may be gone - but she will have a plan. I doubt she will let you remain dogless for long.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Yes, I think, when the time is right, Girly will give my husband (and me) another dog or two. At the moment, he is enjoying the freedom of being able to go somewhere without worrying about when we need to be back. We are even going away next month for our anniversary for the first time in fifteen years. But I caught him today filling the water bowl in the garden - and turning away rather suddenly and disappearing in the bushes. 
I think that not having another dog has made the loss even worse. We seem to be grieving for every dog we've ever owned, including our childhood ones, including Laddie. Laddie was a puppy my husband had when he was three, but they had to give him up when Jock's father lost his job. It makes for very limited conversations - dogs and how we miss them all. The house is so empty now.


----------



## Harleysmum

Animals certainly make a house a home. We don't realise how much until they are gone.


----------



## Karen519

*Girly*

I know when we lost our Snobear, even though Thank God we still had our Smooch, the house seemed so quiet and empty, because one was missing.
Praying that Girly sends you another dog or two soon.


----------



## G-bear

The ones who need us most do seem to find us when the time is right. It happened for you with Girly and I believe it will happen again. That is why they call them rescue dogs, I think. They rescue us.


----------



## Ginams

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Girly. The grieving process is such a long and sometimes difficult road, but I wish you peace and comfort during this time.

We just passed the 6 month mark without my German shepherd, Sasha, and I am shocked at how quickly time is moving and yet it seems like yesterday. 

What a lucky pup Girly was to have found you and your husband.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Pilgrim123 said:


> I caught him today filling the water bowl in the garden


I keep the water in the bowl too. A empty water bowls saddens me, just not right.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I'm so sorry about the loss of Girly. I hope it helps to know that your love for her enveloped and sustained her until the end.


----------

